# Arizona Engine Shops



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

For all you guys in Arizona.... What shop supplies, swaps, or both for SR20det's and CA18det's? perferably in Phoenix or north phoenix. No import powerhouse please.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

What are your cross streets, yo?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

7th st and bell


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

versus motorsports of course!!!! they carry full line of APC!!!!!!! 

i'm at 59th and cactus..do you guys know of any shops around my area???

ps. have u asked the guys in the southwest section of these forums?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *versus motorsports of course!!!! they carry full line of APC!!!!!!! *


LOL  Alright time to rice out my 240sx ... BTW does APC make SR20's ???? LOL


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *BTW does APC make SR20's ???? LOL *


of course!!!!! haven't you seen the fast and the furious?? that integra had the sr20 motor in there and they were FILLED with APC goodies..jeebus..what kind of import fan are you??only a company like APC is worth enuff to mod a sr20.. i was just at versus motorsports and bought myself this thing from APC that gives me more traction to my rear wheels for my honda civic dx

i'm just kidding.. i don't think APC makes stuff for SR20's..which is a good thing but seriously..is there any good sr20det/240sx shop in phoenix?? i would like to know as well. when i grow up and become rich, i will open a sick shop in az just for 240sx's 

fyi: my ****** neighbor is revving his 89 honda civic w/o muffler as i'm typing right now..friggin annoying..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *fyi: my ****** neighbor is revving his 89 honda civic w/o muffler as i'm typing right now..friggin annoying.. *


HAHAHAHHA!!! Maybe hes just calling you out to help him push his car!!! 

And if you ever do open up that shop (Cough)HOOKUPS(Cough)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *(Cough)HOOKUPS(Cough)  *


of course


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> fyi: my ****** neighbor is revving his 89 honda civic w/o muffler as i'm typing right now..friggin annoying..


y0...i know so ******* ******* that do the same $hit


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

hey getting ready to move to phoenix next week, wandering if there's a good many nissans there or not................................later


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm sure there is but they are RARE =/


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

A little late but damn, didnt think there were that many people around where I lived that were into Nissans. Always thought it was just 16 year olds with Honda's and no mufflers. But yeah, where are some decent shops around here? BTW, Im right off 21st and bell.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *versus motorsports of course!!!! they carry full line of APC!!!!!!! *


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> *7th st and bell *


Hey, I live near you. Don't steal my shit foo!  

Wanna come over and push the 240? Or I can race ya on the bike


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HAHAHA lets have a push race!!!!


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

well i did live there for 3 weeks and now i'm back in pa...i could'nt stand it there...my friend is still there though he's going to MMI. so i'll prolly be down again sometime to visit him so if any of you want to meet that'd be cool.........i lived at the crossroads appt. complex which is at 23 and beardsley well peace.

later


----------

